# Frage zur Konfiguration einer RichFaces DataTable



## Millman (6. Jun 2010)

Hey Leute,

ich hätte eine kurze Frage:

Ich habe eine RichFaces DataTable, mit 4 Spalten, alles Text. Nun möchte ich als fünfte Spalte einen Commandbutton oder Commandlink verwenden, und sobald man auf diesen klickt, soll sich unter der Zeile, zu welcher dieser gehört ein großes Inputfield öffnen.

Meine Frage ist nun, wie ich das einstellen kann, dass sich *nur *unter der ausgewählten Zeile solch ein Inputfield öffnet.


----------



## Nogothrim (7. Jun 2010)

Hallo,

du könntest beim Klick auf den CommandButton ein rich:modalPanel einblenden, dass dein Inputfield beinhaltet.


----------



## Millman (7. Jun 2010)

Nogothrim hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> du könntest beim Klick auf den CommandButton ein rich:modalPanel einblenden, dass dein Inputfield beinhaltet.



Ja nur sollte wäre das blöd, wenn ich das mehrmals in der Tabelle machen würde.

Es sollte doch eigentlioch einen relativ einfachen Weg dafür geben oder? Es müsste sich ja wirklich einfach nur das Inputfeld unter der Zeile öffnen, das vorher eben noch nicht gerendert wurde.


----------



## Nogothrim (7. Jun 2010)

tjo irgendwo muss das Inputfeld ja schon "beheimatet" sein, kann ja nicht einfach aus dem Nichts auftauchen  Stelle mir das nicht ganz trivial vor dynamisch eine table row mit nem inputfeld einzufügen.

Vielleicht wäre hier auch inPlace editing sinnvoll.

Sowas hier z.B.: RichFaces - Open Source Rich JSF Components - Inplace Input component


----------



## Millman (7. Jun 2010)

Nogothrim hat gesagt.:


> tjo irgendwo muss das Inputfeld ja schon "beheimatet" sein, kann ja nicht einfach aus dem Nichts auftauchen  Stelle mir das nicht ganz trivial vor dynamisch eine table row mit nem inputfeld einzufügen.
> 
> Vielleicht wäre hier auch inPlace editing sinnvoll.
> 
> Sowas hier z.B.: RichFaces - Open Source Rich JSF Components - Inplace Input component



Hm ich glaube ich habe das schlecht beschrieben.

Beheimatet ist das Inputfeld ja. Ich habe für die Tabelle ja eine Liste von Objekten, und jedes Objekt hat eben die Variable "Bewertung", welche über das Inputfeld belegt wird.

Insofern sähe das ganze etwa so aus:
<rich:dataTable value="#{backingBean.objekte}" var="temp"...>
<hutput.....>
<h:inputfield value="#{temp.bewertung} rendered="false"...>

In derselben Zeile ist nun auch ein CommandLink "bewerten", wenn man auf diesen klickt soll sich das Inputfeld unter der ausgewählten Zeile öffnen, damit man dort etwas hineinschreiben kann.

Ich habe schon versucht, das rendered-Attribut an eine boolean in der BackingBean zu hängen, nur dann öffnen sich sofort alle Inputfelder aller Zeilen, das ist somit auch keine Lösung.

Ich hoffe das ganze ist nun etwas klarer und bietet nun hoffentlich genug Daten für eine dynamische Lösung


----------

